# EreadError



## Jrob (May 16, 2001)

Hello

I've tried the search page and can't find anything to help me.

I've just downloaded and installed Spider. But when I came to open the program, I was given this error:

Exception EreadError in module SPIDER.EXE at 00011155 Error reading RichEdit1.Strings:RichEdit line insertion error

All my other programs are working OK. Is it a program error or is something in my computer causing it?

Kind Regards


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Uninstall Spider in the Add/Remove Programs control panel. Before you install any program it's a good idea to temporarily disable your anti-virus' real-time scanner. Do the below first.

***

Update your antivirus, temporarily disable your screen saver (choose None) and scan with your anti-virus set to scan All Files. Update and scan bi-monthly. Create your anti-virus' Rescue disk(s) and update them after each Windows anti-virus update.

You can scan on-line to double-check your Windows scanner at http://housecall.antivirus.com

Get free Zone Alarm personal firewall anti-hacker countermeasure from http://www.zonelabs.com. (not the demo) Don't let anything out to the Internet you don't know what it is.


----------



## Jrob (May 16, 2001)

Hello Styxx

I regularly do all the things you mention as a personal "clean machine regime". In fact, I got an anti-virus update just hours before the problem arose (I use AVG with Housecall as backup).

I searched this site for answers - which were plenty - but none of them worked for me. I ran System File Checker to extract the problematic file; RICHED32.DLL, but no matter how hard I tried, SFC just couldn't find it. I thus searched all my directories and came up zilch. It just wasn't there. I use a drive cleaner (AUSuite), but perform the actions manually to ensure the program does only what I tell it. And I know I didn't delete it - then again, if it's not there, I must have. So, as the file is a Windows file, I took the Bill Gates Primary Option.........and did a quick reformat (ie; re-installed Windows, but retaining all non-windows applications). All is well now.

As for Zone Alarm, I uninstalled it because, being on Dial-up, I didn't think it was necessary - especially when the thing kept causing freeze-ups. However, I wouldn't refuse any advice you may have.

Many sincere thanks for your help.

Best Regards


----------

